# my lunchtime guilt



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

My friends were all ordering pizza for lunch, and getting it delivered to the school.. and so I joined in, even though pizza is on my No list. I'm feelin it now though.. oh well. It was way worth it!


----------

